# Full Sublimation Printing and Cut/Sew Vendor



## Tdougan (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

I'm hoping someone here can help point me in the right direction. Can anyone refer me to a wholesale vendor that does fully sublimated sports apparel? I'd like to start designing my own baseball, softball, and soccer uniforms similar to some being made at these sites. 

Mojo Sportsgear - Home of the BEST Custom Full Dye Sublimated Jerseys
Sports55 team uniforms

If you do, can you tell me if they let you design the entire product or do you have to use one of their templates and add your artwork to them? I'd like to find someone I could send print ready files to and just have them printed and sewn together.

Thanks,

Tracy Dougan
Custom Apparel Partners


----------



## lellis (Dec 12, 2007)

*** Also replied to this message under sublimation forum ***

We can offer you both services. Most of our clients select from our pre-designed templates, but if you are feeling creative, your more than welcome to use our apparel templates to create your own unique designs. We handle the printing and the cut / sew process for you. Typical turn around time is 3-6 weeks after approved artwork. Jerseys are typically 3-4 weeks with shorts, pants, and hoodies between 4 and 6.

For more information, please call me at 501-413-0581 or email me at [email protected].


----------

